# The Borgias - historical fiction show



## Jess A (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anybody been following _The Borgias_? I'm enjoying it, especially as my fantasy novel's setting has a lot of elements from that time period. I also enjoyed _The Tudors_. I am treating them as largely fiction - there will always be historical inaccuracies (or artistic license) as far as events, clothing and culture go. 

I am still watching season 2. Please do not post spoilers without a visible warning.


----------



## SlimShady (Aug 15, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Has anybody been following _The Borgias_? I'm enjoying it, especially as my fantasy novel's setting has a lot of elements from that time period. I also enjoyed _The Tudors_. I am treating them as largely fiction - there will always be historical inaccuracies (or artistic license) as far as events, clothing and culture go.
> 
> I am still watching season 2. Please do not post spoilers without a visible warning.



  Loved season 1.  But, have just recently started season 2.


----------



## Jess A (Aug 16, 2012)

I am nearly at the end of season 2, now! A season 3 was ordered too for next year.


----------

